# Long term effects of MT training



## Drag'n (Oct 7, 2004)

For some of you who have been doing MT for a while.I'm curious, has any one met many old Thai ex- fighters.Does the shin conditioning and cumilative damage lead to any long term conditions that need considering before its too late?
I love MT but I still want to be able to walk and train at 70 years old.


----------



## OULobo (Oct 7, 2004)

From what I know there isn' much lasting damage if you do it right, which includes very early (by western standards) retirement. Most fighters are done by the late twenties at best.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Oct 27, 2004)

Arthritis. Joint stiffness and muscle pain.


----------

